# Recommend me a restaurant



## terrythomas (Sep 10, 2008)

going there christmas time with the girls for my 40th.  fancy a good restaurant with a nice bar for cocktails - any recommendations?


----------



## harpo (Sep 10, 2008)

Where, like?


----------



## harpo (Sep 10, 2008)

Soz...I look via new posts so didn't see the NY bit.  

Dunno.  Haven't been there in 10 years


----------



## D (Sep 10, 2008)

need more info - what kind of restaurant/budget/location/etc


----------



## D (Sep 10, 2008)

terrythomas said:


> going there christmas time with the girls for my 40th.  fancy a good restaurant with a nice bar for cocktails - any recommendations?



But, to start: try The Modern (next to the museum of modern art)


----------



## chazegee (Sep 11, 2008)

Pho Grand.


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 11, 2008)

terrythomas said:


> going there christmas time with the girls for my 40th.  fancy a good restaurant with a nice bar for cocktails - any recommendations?



I would recommend Le Bernardin which serves French & Seafood:

155 W. 51st. Street in Manhattan
212.554.1515
website

the tasting menu with wine will run you around $300 per person which includes tax + gratuity


----------



## terrythomas (Sep 11, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> I would recommend Le Bernardin which serves French & Seafood:
> 
> 155 W. 51st. Street in Manhattan
> 212.554.1515
> ...



that looks beautiful and maybe if i was a bit more loaded and not going with the girls i'd go for it.  $300 per person 

I keep hearing the meatpacking district has some cool places.  I guess I'm thinking of somewhere like soho house that you don't need to be a member of

http://www.sohohouseny.com/launch.html#8***2***1

if you click on 6th floor - restaurant and bar thats exactly the sort of place i'd love to go.  relaxed yet special.


----------



## D (Sep 11, 2008)

Soho House is a massive hotel in the meatpacking district, which, in my opinion, is a rather soulless part of NYC.  The West Village, however, nearby is fantastic

I'd go for something more like:

The Modern (I have a good friend who works there as well - all the staff is lovely and the menu is divine) (in midtown)

Otherwise, take a look at Citysearch for listings.

There's a lovely place in the West Village - right by W 4th street - that I'd recommend.  It's French, but I cannot for the life of me remember the name (no help, I know).


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 11, 2008)

Rosa Mexicana is good if you like Mexican


----------



## D (Sep 11, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> Rosa Mexicana is good if you like Mexican



Yeah, but for a posh/fancy night out?


----------



## D (Sep 11, 2008)

*okay, some more suggestions*

I consulted with a friend and came up with these:

Morandi is the place on West 4th.  Turns out my memory is wrong - it's Italian, not French! Too much rose on Easter Sunday clouds memories of fab brunch.

Anyhow: morandiny.com - for brunch

The problem with the Modern, my friend astutely pointed out, is that it's dead in midtown at night if you want to do something after dinner so you'd have to head elsewhere after the meal/cocktails.   

Raoul's (in Soho)is a longtime bistro but always happening and has a great bar, amazing food, and is romantic (someone proposed to my friend there once!) but lively.  

http://newyork.citysearch.com/profile/7109254/new_york_ny/raoul_s.html

She also recommends Commerce (in the WV), which has a slightly larger bar, but great atmosphere, though is less romantic.  Quoth my friend: "Neither is super fancy, but you can get dolled up at either and fit right in.  Bar Blanc in the WV is also nice, and a little more fancy. Lastly, Brandy Library in Tribeca is awesome old school speakeasy-type bar with the widest range of great scotch, bourbon, etc., I think anywhere in the city, and a perfect way to end the night."


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 12, 2008)

terrythomas said:


> $300 per person



well it is manhattan, innit?


----------



## terrythomas (Sep 12, 2008)

D said:


> I consulted with a friend and came up with these:
> 
> Morandi is the place on West 4th.  Turns out my memory is wrong - it's Italian, not French! Too much rose on Easter Sunday clouds memories of fab brunch.
> 
> ...



Thanks i'll start googling these


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Not in Manhattan, but a short subway ride away in Williamsberg is Diner. 
Me & Mrs Pie had a cracking evening there last time we were in town  - food, cocktails & sevice were all great & the cosy boxcar atmosphere is utterly charming on a cold winter night.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 22, 2008)

The Mesa Grill

http://www.mesagrill.com/newyorkcity/


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2008)

This one is fun, especially if you don't tell your male guests the secret until the evening's over:

http://www.planetluckychengs.com/


----------



## rover07 (Sep 22, 2008)

McDonalds is nice...I recommend the Big Mac meal with large fries...a classic.


----------

